# Float bowl leaking - tried everything!



## Waylon (Nov 21, 2019)

Geeze, I am stumped. I have several blowers and tried rebuilding 2-3 of them and keep getting issues with a leaky carb.

These are mostly Tecumseh engines in the 3-5 HP range. Here is what I have done.

1. Full cleaning of the carb. Carb cleaner spray with the carb off the blower. Main jet removed, needle valve removed, float bowl cleaning, compressed air in all passages.

2. New float bowl gasket, new needle seat (3 of them now) all with the groove facing DOWN - so grooved side first. I don't have the tool but use a drill bit to gently push the seat down. I place a dab of oil on the seat to ease it into the cavity. I push a little past a point of resistance and then it feels fully seated. I have tried 3 different seats from 3 different sources. None of them are genuine Tecumseh seats but they are all new. On the fourth attempt last night I used a q-tip with carb cleaner to clean the needle cavity - came back clean. I also installed a new needle seat. 

3. New main jet gasket, new float bowl gaskets (3 different ones) and I adjusted the float level so the bowl is level with the carb body.

The machine will start first or second pull and will show no signs of leaking for 30-45 mins. I let this one sit overnight and by golly it's leaking again. I can see gas in the choke throat area. My thought is a slow leak and I can't help but think it's the needle or the seat.

I don NOT think it's the float bowl gasket since I can see the gas is very high in the choke throat. To me this indicates the bowl is flooding and gas is leaking. 

The worse part is I don't think it was leaking before I attempted to clean the carb so I do suspect it's something I did.

Here is the style of carb I have. https://alexnld.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/05/SKU20116410.jpg


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

If mine I would put a fuel shutoff under the tank and call it a day....if OCD then put in a fuel shutoff and a chinese carb for $12.....


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Agreed with Cranman. Might want to Change the Fuel Lines as well.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Welcome to SBF. Have you also cleaned the bowl vents ? Here is one example #15 on this carb. And the website that shows other model carbs. Also make sure the float level is correct, to low, engine will be starved of gas, to high, to much fuel in the carb, causing leaks or flooding condition.


https://outdoorpowerinfo.com/repairs/tecumseh_carb_632107.asp


http://outdoorpowerinfo.com/repairs/


----------



## cpchriste (Jan 19, 2014)

Have you checked for a sunk float?


----------



## Waylon (Nov 21, 2019)

cpchriste said:


> Have you checked for a sunk float?


Good point, I guess it may be possible. I don't think it was leaking before I cleaned it. it was really gunked up however so as Grunt suggested I will make sure the vent(s) are cleared.

I did order a new carb but it's making me upset I can't fix it :smile2:

Thanks for the other suggestions!!


----------



## KennyW in CT (Feb 24, 2015)

also the clip that holds in the needle must point towards the choke side of the carb or it will leak.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

+1 on swamped float (_give it a shake by your ear listening for fluid swishing around...that's bitten me more than once_) and verifying the float height; i use a an 11/64" drill bit. The service manual also specifies that the long end of the spring points towards the intake as KennyW points out.


----------



## Waylon (Nov 21, 2019)

KennyW in CT said:


> also the clip that holds in the needle must point towards the choke side of the carb or it will leak.


I will certainly be sure the clip is installed correctly. I do recall Donny Boy pointing this out too and he was unsure of the reason for this. Either way I will give it a look. Thank you!


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

I've had a bowl that had corrosion around the area the seal rides in leak. Change float bowls and problem went away.


----------



## Waylon (Nov 21, 2019)

Motor City said:


> I've had a bowl that had corrosion around the area the seal rides in leak. Change float bowls and problem went away.


I respect your opinion MotorCity but in my mind, since I can see fuel in the choke chamber it's obviously filling up with too much gas. Sure, the gasket may not do it's job fully but since the level is so high I was thinking that is where I need to focus. 

I do recall this one had water in the float bowl and looks like it sat outside. After digging through old threads here someone suggested that the high water content may likely have caused the brass float to get crushed by ice and develop a pin hole leak.

Anyhow, thanks!


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Motor City said:


> I've had a bowl that had corrosion around the area the seal rides in leak. Change float bowls and problem went away.


I have had that happen also. Or a small minute bend on that area. after tons of work cleaning and working on carb to find out it was a bowl. that is one good thing i find with chinese carbs. they are good for parts. lot cheaper than OEM Honda carb parts.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I would have put the replacement carb from Amazon, under 15.00, and be done with it from the get go. …. jmho …


----------

